# FINALLY A TOW VEHICLE!!!



## FishyItch (Jun 7, 2011)

Some of you may remember my epic post starting way back in December about how my brother-in-law wanted to help me out by getting me a car. Six months later and probably about a million cars later we've finally found one! The search has been madness with the used car market the way it is, but we're really happy with what we got.

We got on the road late and finally arrived at our destination about 60 miles south of Madison at 10 pm. But three and half hours later I was back home with my 1996 Subaru Legacy Brighton Wagon. I think it will fit the bill quite nicely. Way back in October my requirements were decent mileage, good fishing car and doesn't look like total crap. Check, check and check. 

Pictures to come!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 7, 2011)

Just pull the rainbow sticker off the back and throw out the old Burkenstocks before you hit the boat ramp :LOL2: :LOL2: JK, nice car, good mileage and AWD.


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 7, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Just pull the rainbow sticker off the back and throw out the old Burkenstocks before you hit the boat ramp :LOL2: :LOL2: JK, nice car, good mileage and AWD.





LMAO! rainbow sticker....


on another note good luck with your new car.


----------



## FishyItch (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually had someone tell me today at work I need to go out and buy some Birks. 8) Hopefully it will fit the bill. It'll be easy to cart around fishing gear and I'm sure it will pull my tiny 13' 6" tinny.


----------



## FishyItch (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be sure to post one with the boat, but that's still 50 miles away. Here's the subie.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey...congrats on the new ride.

And...what's wrong with birks? That's all I'm able to wear with my arch (or lack thereof) problems.


----------



## FishyItch (Jun 7, 2011)

:LOL2: Nothing!! I've been wanting to get a pair for a long time! Now I guess I'll have too. They just so pricy...


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2011)

congrats on the new ride. Good luck with it!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats. =D> 

We'll check it out at the tournament.


----------

